# 4x Blend



## R-fresh77 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive been on 4x blend peptide for about 3 weeks now. Ive ran many different protocols over the past 5 years in regards to peptides. Ive been using a new formulated peptide that has CJc, Ipam, GHRP-6 and MGF in one vial. I notice very similar effects compared to ghrp-6 and any cjc combo. The first thing that you will notice is the mild flush, alongside a primal need to eat. Im a bit of a skeptic when it comes to using any new chemicals, especially a new product called 4X blend! I purchased 3, 5 mg vials of the 4x blend from a different sponsor that is not listed on this board. "out of respect, I will not mention the companies name".  I am in no way affiliated with any peptide companies, nor were any free products given to me for this non biased post. 

1. Days 1-10... The very first couple of pins acted on the body that a cjc-ghrp-6 combo would feel. I noticed a substantial  increase in hunger, as well as the low blood sugar feeling. I can see a little bit more definition around my tris and shoulders. I spot inject since it has MGF in the formula. My fingernails have been growing fast again, as well as having to cut my hair 2x per week vs. 1 x per week. "I like a close military fade". I can honestly say that I have been sleeping better, and im able to control my diet from the ghrelin effects due to the fact that GHRP-6 is in this unique compound.

2. days 10-21... Im on day 21. I started this protocol weighing in at 217 6ft 1" maybe 9% bf. I am currently weighing in at 205. Im able to see my six pack again. Im a little surprised  that I actually leaned down on GHRP-6 being in the formula.  The vials come in 5mg sizes. Im dosing at 300mcgs 3x per day. If this were just GHRP-6 I wouldn't go any higher then 150mcgs per shot, but this blend is a little bit different seeing that is contains ipamorelin, GHRP-6, CJC-1295, and MGF!!! Yes, all 4 compounds are in one frozen powder form puck.  I can see more veins running though my forearms and deltoid region. I def feel stronger since GHRP-6 acts like a DHT derivative from any aas compound. This is the closest thing that I could compare HGH with, or good IGF with. Im getting numbness in my hands, pins and needles at my finger tips. My muscle belly feels full, and tight! Im getting deep sleep, deeper sleep then a regular  ghrp-and cjc combo. I have taken photos of my physique since day number one. I will post 3 dif photos, day 1 photo, day 30 photo, and day 60 photo. I do not want to offend any sponsors on this board, hence the reason I dont name the company. The only thing I can say is... If your looking for 100% USA made peptides with a simple menu, you cant go wrong with the company that carries this 4x blend peptide. Ive ran their GHRP-6 by itself to compare it to other companies that I have ordered from or worked for in the past. The GHRP-6 is the strongest one that I have ever tried. please feel free to chyme in on this thread!
Best Wishes,
Stylus187


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 22, 2012)

My joints feel good today. I tore my rotator in my right shoulder about 2 years ago. It forced me to take about 14 months off from "serious" training. I would go back to the gym, or even the commercial grade gym that I have put together at my home, and my workouts were half ass due to the long recovery time that a rotator needs so it can heal up properly. I was pinning 6 grams of Thymosin Beta per week in the rotator that had 3 minor tares in it. Reduced inflammation, minor relief on my tendons, and some type of feeling that my cuff was building collagen again. Long story short, I used this amount for about 4 months. My rotator wasn't really getting any better, so I decided to stop any upper body movements and went back to running and training legs. I started upper body movement a few weeks ago. My shoulder has not bothered since I started taking this 4x blend. I can def say without a doubt that it too is helping my shoulder. These past few weeks have been the best workouts Ive had since my initial injury 2 years ago. Ive been spot injecting IM, I dont believe in pinning in the abdominal region. My muscles look nice and dry today, almost the look you get from tren. Im surprised at how fast I am growing again, even my cardio feels a little bit stronger. From time to time, you might see me just ramble on about the littlest things that  I notice when evaluating a new peptide. I will always post a non biased assessment of any new product that i do "research" on.  All statements are for entertainment value only! I do not endorse the use of any research chemicals into the human, or animal body. 
Best Wishes....


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 28, 2012)

R-fresh77 said:


> Ive been on 4x blend peptide for about 3 weeks now. Ive ran many different protocols over the past 5 years in regards to peptides. Ive been using a new formulated peptide that has CJc, Ipam, GHRP-6 and MGF in one vial. I notice very similar effects compared to ghrp-6 and any cjc combo. The first thing that you will notice is the mild flush, alongside a primal need to eat. Im a bit of a skeptic when it comes to using any new chemicals, especially a new product called 4X blend! I purchased 3, 5 mg vials of the 4x blend from a different sponsor that is not listed on this board. "out of respect, I will not mention the companies name".  I am in no way affiliated with any peptide companies, nor were any free products given to me for this non biased post.
> 
> 1. Days 1-10... The very first couple of pins acted on the body that a cjc-ghrp-6 combo would feel. I noticed a substantial  increase in hunger, as well as the low blood sugar feeling. I can see a little bit more definition around my tris and shoulders. I spot inject since it has MGF in the formula. My fingernails have been growing fast again, as well as having to cut my hair 2x per week vs. 1 x per week. "I like a close military fade". I can honestly say that I have been sleeping better, and im able to control my diet from the ghrelin effects due to the fact that GHRP-6 is in this unique compound.
> 
> ...



After seeing the results that I am getting, my GF has switched over to  the 4x blend, vs. her other ghrp-ghrh combo!!! Its nice being the man in  the relationship, I get to guinea pig stuff before she will even  attempt to do any "research" on it!!! Got to love GF'S!!!! lol, My girl  used to be so against HGH, IGF, the GHRP family ect, until she saw how  fast I was getting results. I used to get an ear beating every time I  would pull out a syringe from the ice box,  Its funny how the tables have turned since she has been a fellow "researcher" for over 2 years herself! I notice that her facial skin has that baby  smooth texture again, shes sleeping better, leaning out already for such a short amount of time. Nicole has only been on the $x blend for about 10 days or so. I took a few months off from a solid peptide  protocol due to a torn rotator cuff, until I decided to give this new compound a shot!!!  Its  amazing at how   a few added and re-arranged   amino acids can really change a compound creating a new chemical structure. Ive always been fascinated with chemistry,  and science. I feel like a book worm BB!!!! I had a 12 hr work day, Im headed to the gym to relieve some stress. At the gym, I will bring my cooler with a drink, and a pre-loaded pin with 3oomcgs, so I can pin halfway through my workout. I do this because I want to take full advantage of the MGf and my anabolic window! Best wishes...


----------



## juicespringsteen (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like a fucking commercial.. You're expecting some PM's arent you?


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 29, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Sounds like a fucking commercial.. You're expecting some PM's arent you?


 @ Juice... No, nothing like that intended at all. I am not affiliated with this company. Ive always posted in depth reviews on all compounds, aas, hgh, igf, ect, that I have tried. Its cool, you are entitled to your opinion. reading it, it does kind of look like a commercial. I'll give you credit on that one. lol. Nah, Bro... Im not affiliated with this company in any way... When I post my  progress pictures, you will see why I like this compound!  
Best Wishes!!!!


----------



## Dahmino (Nov 30, 2012)

i just received 12 vials of the 4x and can't wait to try it. ive never tried peptides before. Do you have a fast reliable source to get bacteriostatic water and insulins syringes and pins? 

Have you guys been stacking the 4x with anything else?


----------



## Dahmino (Nov 30, 2012)

also r-fresh if you don't believe in abdominal pinning then where do you usually inject? And how come?


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Im running the 4X solo at the moment. I dont want to add any other compunds, I want to see the full effects of 4X before adding anything else. Bac water.... I get my back water from Southern Research, and My AA as well. Pins, I go to my local pub lix, its never an issue.  Im sure their are some board sponsors here that carry BAC, but I have no clue as to which ones? If Twist carries, I would order from Twist!!!! 
question 3. I dont pin near my intestines, especially with MGF, since MGF carries localized growth to it. Your intestines want to grab the IGF that is produced once its broken down by your liver, I try to avoid that, even though i know its that route that it wants to take. "No body wants turtle gut from Hgh, GHRP, IGF, ect"... . Im trying to get localized growth with the 4x, hence the reason I pin, MY tris, bis, delts,  I realize most of what I am injecting  is going to be systematic, but why not try pinning close to the area that I want to focus on, It cant hurt?  when I pin sub q, I buy short tip "pins" they are the ideal size for sub q!!!


----------



## Dahmino (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks for the advice, i looked on the souther research site, it looks like the only bac water they have is with the sodium chloride in it, is that ok? or whats the difference between that and the reg bac water?

when pinning in your bi's for example do you pinch your skin then inject in there? NOT in the muscle correct?


----------



## jmr79x (Dec 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont pinch my skin, I flex the muscle, and inject! I find the pin goes in way easier when the muscle is flexed, as Ive stated before, I usually pin the muscle group during the  last half end of my workouts!!! This is your optimal anabolic window in my opinion??????? 

Bacteriostatic  Sodium Chloride for injection has an extra preservative agent added  into the solution called benzyl alcohol (BnOH). Benzyl alcohol is a  colorless liquid that has low toxicity, and low vapor pressure. I think the main difference might be the PH levels, due to the fact that Sodium Chloride has saline in it. To my understanding thats the only real difference. I stick to regular BAC WATER. like I said, I think the main difference is the PH level, plus Sodium Chloride Bac, taste like damn salt water, not  deal for mixing chems that you take orally!!!


----------



## Dahmino (Jan 2, 2013)

hey r-fresh are you still on the 4x blend? Im on week 4 right now, yesterday i hit my max on bench 4 more times then i have before, im leaning out and maintaining the same weight, hunger is up... how is your progress going? You notice a big change? THanks


----------



## njc (Jan 2, 2013)

What's the point of mixing all of those compounds into the same vial?  That's a terrible idea solution-stability wise.  It will lead to overly proggressive and rapid de-pronation and degredation of peptide constitution.  These peptides have different isoelectric points, that is why they are supposed to be separated.  The Ipamorelin and GHRP-6 you can probably get away with but not the others.

PS-on another note there is no unique advantage in mixing GHRP-6 with Ipamorelin


----------

